# Is it cheaper to bring a UK mobile and buy a sim card in Dubai or...



## pickle1973 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi everyone....

I have to give my work mobile phone back this month and I am moving to Dubai on 1st June. Will it be cheaper to buy a mobile phone in the UK and just buy a sim in Dubai or just buy a phone and sim/package in Dubai? Are there numerous mobile phone shops in Dubai to choose from?

Thanks in advance....


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't think the difference in price would be huge in either case.
But yes - there are generally no easy EMI offers with contracted phone connections like you would get in the UK. So either ways you buy a phone and sim separately (or buy an etisalat connection + low end phone for c. 150 AED)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If you already have a handset you can use it here, provided it is unlocked. There numerous places to buy mobile phones.

You have a choice of Etsalat or Du as provider. If you do not have residency you will have to have a pay as you go card, but can sign up for a contract once you have a residency visa.

-


----------



## pickle1973 (Apr 8, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> If you already have a handset you can use it here, provided it is unlocked. There numerous places to buy mobile phones.
> 
> You have a choice of Etsalat or Du as provider. If you do not have residency you will have to have a pay as you go card, but can sign up for a contract once you have a residency visa.
> 
> -


Thanks for the advice


----------



## St Arthur (Mar 16, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> If you already have a handset you can use it here, provided it is unlocked. There numerous places to buy mobile phones.
> 
> You have a choice of Etsalat or Du as provider. If you do not have residency you will have to have a pay as you go card, but can sign up for a contract once you have a residency visa.
> 
> -


Hi,

when you have a contract, how do you service the bill?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

St Arthur said:


> Hi,
> 
> when you have a contract, how do you service the bill?


You mean pay the bill, I presume. You can pay in an Etisalat office or at any otheir stalls in malls and shops. There are automated payment machines in many places or you can pay online. 

Very simple.

-


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

I think it depends entirely on what type of phone you want though I would say the £30 (low end) phones are not worth that much (probably get em in Tesco for half that) and the smart phones (iPhone Blackberry) are more expensive here, middle of the range is about the same. I bought my last handset from the UK and had it unlocked (it's an iPhone 3G) so it works just fine for me.

I have to say the paying for your phone, sim card and to renew my Wasel (p.a.y.g.) account every year rather gets under my skin but texts and calls are not too bad price wise.

Hopefully a push from the regulators will make the market a little less pricey and more competitive soon.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Suppose it really comes down to what you want to do and what type of connectivity (pay as you go vs plan) really without knowing that its a bit of a push

Bottom end are generally cheaper here but top end are dearer pretty much .... just realised SP in the response above has pretty much just said the same thing .... oh well ! 

I have a Blackberry and more than happy with pay as you go (finished up buying it here - unlocked with the best price as a sealed unit of just on 2000 AED) ... calls here are cheap enough and txts are a very good price compared to back home. Good luck in any case !


----------

